# FARA CAR SHOW & DRIFT DEMO THIS SUNDAY



## Faracarshow (Jun 5, 2009)

Event
Come join us for our next car show Sunday June 7th , check out cool rides, road racing, drifting and much more, not to mention the GRAND FINALE PARADE, DON'T MISS IT!


Exhibits
There will be trophy's for 1st 2nd and 3rd place winners (per class), the categories will be: Best Japanese, European, Domestic, Classics and FARA show car. Register now at FARACARSHOW: Home


Admission
•$10 for adults
•Free admission for children 12 and younger when they accompany a paying adult.


Show Hours
• 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.


Location
Homestead-Miami Speedway
One Speedway Boulevard
Homestead, Florida
33035-1501
Homestead-Miami's 18-to-20-degree variable banking already makes for one of the most action-packed tracks found anywhere on racing circuit.


For more information about the car show or vendor spots please contact us at FARACARSHOW: Home


----------

